# At what age do you geld a mini donk?



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I think as long as the fish are in the kettle he can be gelded any time. I would speak to your vet or the vet you plan to have perform the procedure to confirm.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Gelding can be done as soon as both drop up into teens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh no, he's already gelded! He was gelded at 1 1/2 and he's 3 now. I was just kinda wondering if 1 1/2 was late to geld..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

ha ha I am sorry I misread things. 1 1/2 is not late to geld a horse/ or donkey its about average for non-breeding stock. I would guess his behavior is the result of being with a mare who flatly does not care what he does. Another mare might take offense and correct him a bit. 

I don't think its the result of being with a mare. My gelding was with mares a young horse, even covered a mare as a yearling (broke through the fence. The mare got regumate and he got gelded). I have not seen him mount any other mares. The mares he is with would soundly trounce him for trying. Some mares just don't care.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Let me clarify. I was just wondering if 1 1/2 was late to geld because I wanted to know how likely the chances would be of him acting 'studdish'. I'm just overly paranoid cause the mini I rescued was gelded late and always mounted my mare constantly. 

This mini donk hasn't been with a mare since he was a baby jack. (Probably around a year old he was still intact too and didnt mount)

He hasn't been with a mare sence but was just wondering if 1 1/2 was late to geld and if so how probably would it be of him acting studdish. So far we don't think he'll do anything but being he hasn't been with a mare since he was young I was just wondering. I guess well see when I turn him out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

